# Pop-up camper question?



## steve campbell (Jan 6, 2010)

I am looking at a Viking SP210 that is in pretty good shape except for the canvas.  I priced a canvas for 800.00 to replace it.  My question is how hard is it to replace it with a new one.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Tank1202 (Jan 6, 2010)

I dont think it would be to hard. I have a pop up and by the looks of mine, its zippers, velcro and pushing a rubber bead into a metal grove. Mine is a 2007 Fleetwood Evalution 2.


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Jun 3, 2010)

I have had 2 popups- Neither one had a pristine canvas-  But I found if you aren't too concerned with cosmetics you can patch them pretty easily-  for small pinholes I just put a little dab of clear rtv silicone.  For rips or larger areas I used a patch made of canvas applied with the clear rtv silicone.  You can get a canvas drop cloth or even buy it from the sewing dept at Walmart. 
I had an end flap that was in bad shape from mildew damage on my first popup .  I  cut out 2 patches and sandwiched the bad spot- one on the outside and one on the inside.   After I patched it I applied the waterproofing spray to the whole canvas.  I have spent several nights in  very very bad weather with no leaks  or problems.

Just to prove how well the rtv silicone does, I have a nylon boat cover that  I patched some rips with pieces of yellow pvc raincoat patches smeared librally with the silcone and allowed to cure.  Holding up like a charm.


----------



## Davis31052 (Jun 14, 2010)

In case you don't already have a source, you can get a new canvas here.

http://www.bearcreekcanvas.com/


----------



## MathewsHunter1 (Aug 14, 2010)

Pop-Up canvas is pretty easy to replace. Remove all the screws holding in in place--unzip--and slide it out!


----------

